# mrotatori 2018 KBG Lawn Journal



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

After much advice from very helpful people on this site, I have been working on a lawn reno of 3000 SF of my front lawn and another reno of 1000 SF on the side. It will be a good comparison, since the side reno is all dirt. The side was at one time all blackberry bushes, so it will be interesting to see how much KBG will grow there. I don't have any pictures of before for the side, but it was a bunch of blackberry bushes. I spent every weekend for a month or so to clear it out. This was a PIA, and very labor intensive with a brush cutter attachment on my weed eater and a lot of pulling dead vines, moving large rocks, raking, and adding some soil in dug up areas. I applied Triclophyr to kill the roots for the side yard in early August. I have included pictures of both the front and side lawn. I applied 2 RU applications to the front lawn, one on Monday and on Tuesday. So I expect to see more effect from RU today and tomorrow. I plan to scalp, dethatch, and bag on Thursday. On Friday , I will be laying down 100% KBG mix , I bought from seedsuperstore. The mix is
20% Midnight Kentucky bluegrass
30% Blue Note Kentucky Bluegrass
20% Bedazzled Kentucky Bluegrass
30% Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass

Front Lawn before Crabgrass takeover June 2018


Scalp of Front Lawn August 12th with 80% coverage of crabgrass


Front lawn RoundUp application Pic 1


Front lawn RoundUp application Pic 2


Front lawn RoundUp application Pic 3


Side Lawn clearing of blackberry bushes


Side Lawn clearing completed


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Mrotatori fyi, i moved this to the journal forum.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I dethatched the rest of my lawn last night. I think I am ready for seeding. I want to run my trimmer along the edges. I see a lot of dirt, so that is a good sign. I will be doing the following on Saturday

1) put seed down at the rate of 2 LBS / 1000 SF. I will be doing this in sections, to ensure that each 1000 SF gets 2 LBS. 
2) roll or use the back of rake to push it down. I do have a riding lawnmower, would this work for rolling? It might take a little longer than a roller. 
3) apply starter fertilizer
4) small layer of peat moss
5) water , water , water

Here are some pictures of the dethatch. It's not 100% dirt, but I think I have a good chance of getting germination. Also, I realized that I had a little over 4000 SF. My eye judgment was off by 1000. I only have 10 lbs of KBG, but this is enough. I am going to apply 2 lbs per 1000 SF.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like a well prepared seed bed. Should be able to get good seed to soil contact. Well done.

I'd use a roller rather than your mower.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

10lbs of seed is enough. Seeding rate is 2lbs per K which should leave you an extra 2 lbs or so for touch up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Excellent prep work @Mrotatori!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One more thing I would add, spray more round up.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> One more thing I would add, spray more round up.


I am worried about spraying more RoundUp. It says to wait three days before seeding. Is it safe to apply today and then seed tomorrow?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your glyphosate has diquat mixed in. I use just glyphosate the same day as seed go down. Check the product label.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

There are numerous people on here that have put glyphosate down and seeded the next day , with no ill effects.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> Your glyphosate has diquat mixed in. I use just glyphosate the same day as seed go down. Check the product label.


what does diquat do?


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@g-man do you use straight glyphosate ( 41% ) ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use straight 41% glyphosate with nothing else. Diquat causes a quick kill, but I've seen that some of the roots dont get kill in grasses with deep rhizomes (KBG) and some re-grow could happen. A slower kill from glyphosate is better in my opinion.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Bought HDX 41% glyphosate tonight from hd, and applied to the reno area. Tomorrow will be seed day. I am nervous, jittery, and excited. I just want the reno to work and get good germination.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Today was the big day. I put down my seed. The application of the seed was easy. Applying peat moss was a pain. After applying it to about 3000 SF, my wife said, after I was complaing, "why not use a bucket of peat moss? And then apply" I am like that might work. I was grabbing a handful, and walking back and forth to get it from my dump cart. Using the bucket definitely helped out. Note to self, remember this for next year. So I applied peat moss to 4000 SF and another 1000 SF on the side. Before the application of peat moss,I put down starter fertilizer. There has to be a better way to apply peat moss when you have a lot of SF. I was amazed at the size of the kbg seeds. It was very difficult to see on the ground. So my method was before applying the peat moss, I would push the seed down with the back of a garden rake. I started to use my riding lawn mower to roll it. However my funny wife, not, said she saw seed flying. I was going about 1 mph. So this is the reason for the raKe. After 3000 SF, my wife said what happened to the lawn mower. I said I stopped. She laughed and said "there was no seed flying" now you tell me. I did use the lawn mower on the side 1000 SF. Now I am just watering , watering, and waiting. The impatience starts. Let's geminate baby!!!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I am only on day 3 after seeding, and already stressed out. I start questioning, did I do the right thing by using 100% KBG? I know it takes time, but it's the anxiety kicking in. I just don't want to see all the time and effort wasted. Wish me luck, and to anyone else trying to grow their seeds too.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I am 21 days in after seed down. You should see some green sometime around this weekend. You made the right call with 100% KBG but yes it is stressful. The worst that can happen is you overseed with PRG. Do you have any pics from post seeding?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Im feeling the same stress as you, one of the biggest problems is mother nature. KBG takes so long to establish that i think you would have to be really lucky not to have some kind of washout issues. I had to reseed and have germination starting this morning and expecting 1 to 2 inches of rain this afternoon.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> I am 21 days in after seed down. You should see some green sometime around this weekend. You made the right call with 100% KBG but yes it is stressful. The worst that can happen is you overseed with PRG. Do you have any pics from post seeding?


here are a few pics I took yesterday. The blue areas are from a RoundUp app applied, the day before seeding. I am surprised I still see the blue dye marker.

Full Reno 


Close Up #1


Close up #2


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Im feeling the same stress as you, one of the biggest problems is mother nature. KBG takes so long to establish that i think you would have to be really lucky not to have some kind of washout issues. I had to reseed and have germination starting this morning and expecting 1 to 2 inches of rain this afternoon.


thanks, I am glad to know that we are not the only ones. It is still way to early for mine. I would think by the weekend, I may see some little babies. I will not be discouraged, since kbg takes awhile to germinate


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

so I have my first sightings of growth. It's encouraging to see something after 6 days. It's a long road still, but it's progress. These are pics in two different areas in the front reno.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Congrats on the germination :thumbup:


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Congrats on the germination :thumbup:


thanks


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Mrotatori said:


> so I have my first sightings of growth. It's encouraging to see something after 6 days. It's a long road still, but it's progress. These are pics in two different areas in the front reno.


Congrats! What a relief to see some germination. I seeded kbg the same day you did and saw my first signs of life today.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@Budstl congrats, on your germination. I will keep watching yours


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Keep the pics and updates coming and may mother nature be on your side. Congratulations on the germination.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Keep the pics and updates coming and may mother nature be on your side. Congratulations on the germination.


Thank you and I will keep them coming.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

here are some day 8 pics. I am seeing some growth in certain areas.

Full Reno Pic


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just stay patient....its a long and painful process lol


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just keep the area moist. It will work out.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> Just keep the area moist. It will work out.


 thanks , I am trying to water it 3 times a day for 13 minutes each section. I am using the orbit drive sprinkler. It works for the most part. It doesn't go as far as I would like. I am on a well, so the water pressure is not the greatest.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Just stay patient....its a long and painful process lol


yes, patience is key with the KBG. It definitely is painful, and you continually ask "did I do the right thing? Am I watering enough? " I am following along with your updates, and keep looking at them.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Here are pics of my kbg reno. The close ups are areas that are filling in. The other areas are coming along.

Day 11


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

These are pics of most of the lawn


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Mrotatori those close-up shots are looking promising!

Hang in there on the rest. My KBG grow has been taxing. I've run the full range, from feeling at the top of my game to thinking that I'd better find a different hobby :lol:

Keep it moist and let's have confidence in a good outcome. I try to remind myself that there are always more sprouts than we can readily see.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

thanks @social port It's very interesting how different sections start to grow. I am seeing little seedlings come up higher up on the lawn now. It's just a slow process, and I have to keep reminding myself. Seeing other posts. like yours, with KBG help me get through.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like its coming along nicely


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Day 14 pics


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Took a night picture of my reno. It looks better in this pic compared to the daytime. This is day 14


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I am beginning to see much more growth of my reno area closer to the house. The rain over the past several days is going to make it pop more, I feel. Here are some Day 19 pics. When is a good time to start adding small amounts of urea? Also, how much urea should be added /M/week?

Day 19

Zoomed in view


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

That looks really good for 19 days!



Mrotatori said:


> I am beginning to see much more growth of my reno area closer to the house. The rain over the past several days is going to make it pop more, I feel. Here are some Day 19 pics. When is a good time to start adding small amounts of urea? Also, how much urea should be added /M/week?


There's a point after germination where the vertical growth will stop or slow down a lot. The grass is developing roots during this time. I personally would let it do it's thing and wait until the growth resumes for the majority of it. It sounds like you may be there or close to it. I'd spoon feed it 0.2 or 0.25#/m N from urea weekly or every other week when it's ready.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@STL thank you and for the info on spoon feeding


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

congrats on the green babies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

thanks @jessehurlburt


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

The front reno is coming along. Here are some day 1, day 7, day 14, and day 21 pictures. I am thinking day 28 will be a big difference.

Day 1



Day 7


Day 14


Day 21


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

here are some side reno pictures. This has come along a little slower. I think it's because there was a lot of brush from before, so I don't know what's going on. Definitely a lot of weeds, but I did not RoundUp this area. At the 30 day mark, I will be using RoundUp for just the weeds.

Day 21 Pics


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Mrotatori said:


> Day 14
> 
> 
> Day 21


Looking great! The jump in the prior week (from Day 14 to Day 21) is fantastic! Hopefully the next week brings another similar jump!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Its looking good...its gonna start really taking off soon....I made big strides at around day 24 or so


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

thanks @ken-n-nancy and @JDgreen18 . It definitely progresses weekly, and at times it can be alot. It's hard to see the growth and spreading, when you are out there watering and observing everyday


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I am not the best at identifying different weeds/grasses. Can someone please tell me what these are?

The lighter color, makes me thing it's not kbg. nutsedge ?? 


This looks like the kbg tillering, same color. kbg tillering??


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Mrotatori said:


> The lighter color, makes me thing it's not kbg. nutsedge ??


Could be, but I can't be conclusive from that pic.

The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

thanks @ken-n-nancy I took a few samples, and cut at the base. It definitely looks triangular in this pick.

close up


close up #2


do you think this picture below is the kbg tillering?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Mrotatori said:


> thanks @ken-n-nancy I took a few samples, and cut at the base. It definitely looks triangular in this pic.


Well, that's definitely a sedge, given that triangular cross-section!



Mrotatori said:


> do you think this picture below is the kbg tillering?


I don't know. I have a tough time with grass ID. Maybe somebody who's better at it can hazard a guess...


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Tomorrow is day 28, but I will be posting day 27 pics instead. I don't see much difference between this week and last week. There is a little bit of filling in. The grass has filled in really well in some spots. Oh and I did cut at 2". Some areas where 2.5 to 3" long. Does the kbg get darker green as time goes on ? Mine seems like a very light green, compared to my other grass. The other grass is either PRG or FF. I am considering starting .25 - .5 lb/N/K this week. What do you guys think?

Close Up of good area


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Mrotatori said:


> Does the kbg get darker green as time goes on?


Yes, it will. I'll try to take a photo of where I've re-seeded some bare patches in my Bewitched KBG side lawn where I killed off _poa trivialis_ and re-seeded because the patches were pretty large. The color difference between new and established grass is night and day.

Actually, the color of the new Bewitched looks a lot like the _poa trivialis_ I eliminated -- kind of a scary _déjà vu_.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

On day 28, I applied .25 lb/N/M . Here are some comparison pictures of the progress since day 14. I still have some bare spots, but I can see the grass growing in there. It's hard to see in the pictures. We had a lot of rain in CT yesterday. I noticed last week that a lot of my crabgrass was dying next to the reno area. In the spring I will put down the crabgrass preventer, and see if that area grows back better.

day 14


day 21


day 27


day 32


day 32 -- ground level . I like this one the best, because you can't see as many bare spots,


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

It's coming in good. Nice work.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Mrotatori said:
> 
> 
> > Does the kbg get darker green as time goes on?
> ...


I finally got around to posting the above promised photo of new Bewiched KBG vs. established Bewitched KBG in our lawn journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5671&p=108815#p108815


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Put down .5 lb N/k on the front reno. Here are some day 36 pictures. Cut the lawn at 2".


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@ken-n-nancy thanks for the photos. That's a big difference between new and old kbg


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I think I may have put to much nitrogen down. I applied .25lb N/1000 SF two Saturday's ago. The grass looked good all week. This past Sat, I applied .50 lb N/1000 SF. Today I am seeing light yellow grass in some areas. @Green 
@g-man or anyone, what should I do? Here are some pictures


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water, water, water, water.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> Water, water, water, water.


thanks, I hope that I caught it early enough. I will up my watering schedule over the next week. I did cut down to once a day, but now I will up watering to a couple times a day, plus some hand watering. I will not be putting down another Urea app next week. I thought it would be safe with .5 lb N/M, but I guess the new grass did not like a total of .75 lb N/M in a two week time period. Hopefully the watering can salvage the areas that I am seeing.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That's a tough one. You sure it's not disease starting?


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@Green I am not 100% sure now. I thought it might be disease too, after looking into further. I looked at it closer and some of the grass had yellow tips, and it came right out of the ground. It does not look like rust. I figured since I put the nitrogen down on Saturday, and starting seeing it Monday, it was from the nitrogen. I am seeing areas of yellow grass at the tips. Also, in those areas the grass has become very light green. So, then I am thinking it's baby grass. I honestly, am a little worried about it. I have attached some more pictures. If it is disease, what are the steps to take? It's probably late in the season to treat it, but I want to go into the winter with a good opportunity for growth in the spring.











I added a few more pictures, but it's hard to see since they are not close ups. Looking at the two pictures below you can definitely see more yellow/light green in the second picture. I feel it's nitrogen burn, what do you guys think?

day 36 pic


nitrogen burn or disease? This pic is 3 days after the nitrogen application


----------



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Im doing a renovation as well, and started seeing the same thing you are seeing. I have been doing weekly urea feedings as well. I first thought disease, but then you made me think burn. So I'm not totally sure.

I just put down Scotts Disease-x last night after cut. Skipped the urea as well. The blades have spots, and I have pictures in my thread of what I've got if you like to compare.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@mmicha thanks, i will check out your pictures too. In person, it looks slightly better. It's just you don't want to go into the winter with issues. Thankfully we have a few more weeks of warm weather, crossing our fingers. I live in CT, and see you live in IL.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@g-man or @Green could this be possible disease? It seems coincidental that it happened shortly after the nitrogen, but I guess anything is possible. Does it hurt to put down Disease-X? I was looking at my side reno, and starting to see some grass die off there too. My side reno has not gotten any applications of Nitrogen.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look at the blades. Let's see if it is a fungus.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> Look at the blades. Let's see if it is a fungus.


@g-man here are the blades, does it look like a fungus? I am not good at identifying this yet.

front reno ( applied Urea ) 








side reno ( no urea )


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The side Reno has a bit of dollar spot. The others I can't see anything definite. How is your iron and pH?


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@g-man I am not sure about the iron/pH. I will have to do a soil test in the spring. Thank you. Does it hurt to apply Disease-X to both areas?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It hurts your wallet.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

g-man said:


> It hurts your wallet.


haha, :mrgreen:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> It hurts your wallet.


LMAO


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The other thing is, we've had a lot of cloudy days recently. It's possible that the yellowing could be from that. In any case, if the Nitrogen was overkill, the recent rain should help. Also moisture from the damp conditions. As far as the dieback of a few blades, I'm not sure what that could be from. And as G-man pointed out, there's some minor lesions from dollar spot, but thankfully it's not widespread. I'm honestly not sure if it's important to treat new grass when it's like that. I haven't done any 100% KBG renos.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@Green @g-man @mmicha thank you for your feedback. It's greatly appreciated. I applied Disease-X this morning. I am just being cautious. I go back and forth between nitrogen burn/disease. I will just have to deal with it and see what happens.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You asked if it could hurt anything. There's evidence that the soil biology gets altered when fungicides are used...some fungi get suppressed, obviously, which can upset the food chain for others. But honestly, I would have leaned toward applying it in this situation, too. In fact, I did apply a fungicide when I overseeded an area this year, because I knew it was probably going to make whatever trace amounts of disease were present worse from the water and humidity and hot temps at the time (a month ago or so). The less you use these things, the better, but they definitely have their uses. Thankfully here in Southern New England, we tend not to need them all that much on home lawns...we don't typically have weeks on end of hot, very humid weather without a break.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@Green yeah I found that it could change the soil in my research yesterday, after I posted the question. I took a few pictures today of some blades that were dying. I feel it may be a combination of disease/nitrogen burn. I see healthy grass in the areas around it. I would think this would help if it dies off. It seems to be handful of locations, I just hope it does not spread more. The application of DiseaseX should help.

front reno pic 1


front reno pic 2 , blade only


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Just some pics after 2" HOC. The large brown area is not part of the reno. That's another area of a lot of crabgrass that had started to die.







The side is where i had a lot of crabgrass, not part of reno


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I have not updated my reno for a few weeks. I am happy with it so far. There are some pretty big bare spots, but I believe it will fill in. If it does not, I will plug those areas next year. I see some growth coming in these spots, but not sure they will have enough time to fill in this fall. I was worried about the disease or nitrogen burn. It seems only the those areas have been affected. The disease has not spread. I did not apply any nitrogen for two weeks i am getting a lot of nutsedge and I periodically hand pull or use WBG. I did put down .25 lb of nitrogen today. Any suggestions on controlling nutsedge? Here are some day 50 pictures


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Normal WBG probably won't be too effective with it because it's not a broadleaf or grassy weed. Look for a herbicide that contains halosulfuron or sulfentrazone. I've used Ortho Nutsege Killer in the past with good results. It could just be a myth but I've read to avoid pulling them by hand because it will cause new growth. Best to hit it with a round or 2 of herbicide.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks @ksturfguy. the WBG that I bought says it works 
on nutsedge. I might try the ortho though. I do wonder about pulling by hand, it seems to grow similar to crabgrass


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree with @ksturfguy about the ortho nutsedge killer and don't hand pull unless the sedge is very young.

Spectracide plus crabgrass will work as well. It has sulfentrazone as one of the ai.

http://www.spectracide.com/Products/Weed-And-Grass-Killers/Lawn-Weed-Killers/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-For-Lawns-Plus-Crabgrass-Killer-Concentrate.aspx


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks @Budstl


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

just wanted to add a few pictures showing how KBG grows in bare spots. These pics are over the last several weeks. It's pretty amazing. I think my camera does not always show the best pictures. The pic on Oct 16th, the grass is much lighter. In person, it's definitely not that light.

Sept 26th 


October 4th


October 16th


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

It's filling in nice. Just wait until next fall when you can really feed the kbg.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

thanks @Budstl . I am looking forward to next spring too already. I am not a fan of the cold winters in CT. They are already starting, I hope it warms up for a few more weeks. I do look forward to next fall, but it can take its time.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I am very pleased with the process of my reno. Next fall I will be doing another section in the front lawn. The kbg keeps looking better. Yesterday I mowed at 2" , and it looks really good. I still have some disease but it has not spread. Below are some day 70 pictures.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mrotatori said:


> I am very pleased with the process of my reno. Next fall I will be doing another section in the front lawn. The kbg keeps looking better. Yesterday I mowed at 2" , and it looks really good. I still have some disease but it has not spread. Below are some day 70 pictures.


Looking good its amazing how kbg keeps filling in...


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

wanted to post some spring pictures of my fall reno. I have a lot of chickweed in the yard, so pulling it up by hand. I am not a fan of herbicides, but am tempted to use them. I feel the hand picking battle is not doing it. I think there is some poa too. I will be renovating the left side of the lawn in the fall. The yellow/light green areas areas are from common chickweed/poa.

April 24th 2019


May 15 2019


May 2nd 2019


May 15th 2019


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

My 2018 fall reno is finally starting to show some progress. There are some fungus areas, but overall it does not look bad. Here are some comparison pictures. I am contemplating doing the other half of my yard in the fall. I want to see how the kbg looks over the next month or so. Since I am on a well, I have concerns about the water usage. I applied a little over 2# of N from April 20th to June 2nd. I will not add any more N till the fall. Over the last month I had some scalping issues with my riding lawn mower. I replaced the blades, and that did not seem to fix it. I figured out that the mower deck was not balanced correctly. Hopefully this has been alleviated now. Also I noticed that it seems to look much better at the HOC less than 3. i want to get it up to 2.5 for the summer.

Nov 3rd 2018


May 2nd


May 14th


June 11 ( cut at about 2 inches )


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

I hope that someday my kbg lawn will look like the below picture. I strive for it to get there. I know it will, it is just going to take more time. This was the good part of my lawn at the end of June. I got my soil tests back today. My soil ph is 4.1. The calcium and magnesium are below optimum. I need more potassium too. My phosphourous is on the high side. I will be applying the recommendations for lime and potash over the next year or two. Also I have started the reno on the second half of my lawn, about 5k. First glypho was on July 4th. I will be starting a new journal soon for that Reno.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Just a few picks of the lawn. The color is slightly darker in person. I had a few areas that died from disease or heat. I think it was a combination of both. I watered a couple days this week. The watering helped and I see some new kbg coming up. The right side is my first glypho for the fall Reno.

Thursday



Saturday


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

The 2018 renovation area looks pretty good!

It's also exciting to see the new fall reno preparation already under way!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks @ken-n-nancy . I wanted to get a better start on the fall reno. Last year was my first one, and I did not have as much time to kill off the old area. It is definitely better to start planning earlier.


----------

